# Construir PCBs rapidas y precisas



## MADAY

Ante el inesperado interes por fabricar placas pcb he realizado este resumen practico que ahorra tiempo a aquellos que aparentemente no pueden esperar: 


1.- Compra el papel fotografico para impresoras denominado papel glossy o “glossy photo paper”, el fabricante mas conocido es epson aunque el mismo papel de la fabrica kores funciona perfectamente. 
Caso de epson: este papel se vende en pack de 20 unidades tamaño carta; 8,5”x 11”; trae una chica con una flor de girasol en su caja. 
Caso de kores: este papel se vende afortunadamente por unidades en tamaño carta, recuerdo que trae una estatua de la libertad impresa en su sobre. 

2.- Debes disponer de una impresora laser con toner normal, cuando imprimas el papel fotografico cuida de ajustarlo bien y con la cara brillante del mismo en la posicion correcta. 
El ajuste del tono de la linea debe ser al maximo de contraste y en “optimo” al seleccionar el acabado de la impresion. 

3.- Prepara tu dibujo escalado (yo uso acad), y lo imprimes por la cara contraria de los componentes osea por la que va a ser la faz del cobre obviamente.!!!! 
Te suguiero hagas pruebas con papel comun para que no pierdas tu hoja por un punto o raya que no corresponda y usa marcos o guias de impresion para centrarla respecto de la placa fenolica. 

4.- No toques la impresion directamente con los dedos y hazla al momento de necesitarla. 

5.- La placa fenolica debera ser limpiada con magopads o virulana o esponja de filamentos metalicos lo cual debe darle un acabado como espejo, es decir, debe quedar brillante, no importa si crees que la rayaste, ya te percataras que es ideal. 
Lava tu placa con acetona y no la vuelvas a tocar con los dedos. 

6.- Ya estamos a punto de transferir, consigue una plancha normal y ajusta el nivel de calor a “algodon”, pones la hoja impresa en toner contra la placa fenolica ponle cita de papel engomado para que no se desplace (importante). 
Al aplicar calor con la plancha el toner se transfiere integramente al cobre ya que este no es otra cosa que polvo plastico. 

7.- Cuando la hoja de papel fotografico este cafe como las hojas de otoño, puedes sumergirla en cubeta con agua y remojar hasta que al tacto se comience a “pelar”, sigue pasando el dedo hasta que se desprenda el papel y ... listo. 

8.- Usa una parte acido clorhidrico o mas conocido como muriatico, con una parte de agua de la llave y una de agua oxigenada de 90 vol., me imagino que conoces la mezcla. 
Parece que el toner no sale pero cuidado con el tiempo de exposicion al acido y finalmente te suguiero quitar el toner con el magopad luego de haber sometido la placa al acido. 

9.- Si lo deseas puedes hacer la faz de los componentes de igual forma con un acabado profesional ya que apareceran todos los datos para montaje en la misma placa. 

Este metodo es el que he probado con buenos resultados tal vez existan otros pero este te lo garantizo pondra fin a vuestros problemas for ever. 

Si tienes dudas sobre algun punto enviame una nota pues tengo muchos datos detallados al respecto. 

Nota: los pads de cobre puden ser diseñados con sus perforaciones ya que la impresora dejara un punto sin toner en su lugar y el papel caera dejando la marca precisa para perforar. 
Te suguiero uses acad para trazar grosores de linea a eleccion. 
He trazado lineas de 1/3 de mm. y salen perfectas, me dicen que no debo trazar pistas muy finas en electronica pero si deseas realizar pcbs de pelicula eres libre de experimentar, no olvides contarme. 

si descubres como perforar rapido me alcanzas el dato, ya que mis placas tienen cientos de pads. 

De maday un servidor.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla

He usado la técnica que comentas y ha funcionado muy bien.  Ya no hay que gastar tanto en papel Press n Peel.

Te recomiendo que utilices más componentes de montaje de superficie o sea SMT.   Cón ellos ya no tienes que hacer perforaciones a las placas.   Te ahorra mucho tiempo.  El problema es conseguir los componentes.

Sobre hacer las perforaciónes, yo utilizo un Dremel pequeño, pero es dificil conseguir las brocas de tamaño pequeño.

Si alguien sabe donde conseguir brocas de diferentes tamaños menores a 1.2mm le agradecería me dijera.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## piratex

Hola,

Yo he usado esa tecnica de fabricacion de PCBs y es buenisima, sin mencionar lo barato que resulta obtener esos resultados.
Queria hacer una aclaracion a este parrafo : "Y LO IMPRIMES POR LA CARA CONTRARIA DE LOS COMPONENTES OSEA POR LA QUE VA A SER LA FAZ DEL COBRE OBVIAMENTE.!!!! " , si lo haces asi te quedara invertido el diseño, debes imprimir el lado del cobre pero contrario a como te lo da el soft. Ya que el soft da la imagen mirada desde la parte del cobre, pero este truco requiere que la impresion se de vuelta y se ponga encima (como un timbre).
Ah... y eso de como taladrar, quizas no sea la forma mas correcta, pero para los componentes que tienen terminales muy muy muy pequeñas hago lo siguiente y obteniendo magnificos resultados:

Materiales :
 - Un CLIP duro (sujeta papeles, o nose como lo llamen)
 - pinza para cortar.

debes cortar el CLIP de forma irregular y listo, lo pones en el taladro o herramienta multiuso que tengas... y listo..
Es una alternativa economica, pero me ha servido bastante.

Saludos!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

He conseguido brocas muy pequeñas en la electrónica, son del tamaño de una puntilla de lápiz o incluso creo que más angosta.

EL problema es que mi dremel no tiene el broquero tan pequeño y es un lío para ponerle esta broca, necesito envolverl en cinta y luego alinearla lo cuál a veces es complicado.

Por eso como sugerencia, si van a comprar un taladro o dremel chequen que tenga un broquero adecuado 

Saludos y gracias por lo del método, actualmente me he cambiado a serigrafía  debrían probarlo.


----------



## Trinquete

Hola eduardo.bonilla:
A todos los que pudiera interesar,brocas de diametro inferior a 1 milimetro,se pueden adquirir en almacenes de fornituras y herramientas para relojeria ó joyería.El diametro que entra al portabrocas es de 2.35 m.m. y la broca hasta un minimo de 0.4 m,m, de diametro.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## JV

Yo he conseguido mechas o brocas en negocios de electronica de 0,5 y 0,75 mm, y de 1mm en las ferreterias. Tambien he tenido el mismo problema con el mandril o broquero del torno.

Saludos...


----------



## Mushito

Hola Maday, una pregunta.
¿Serviría el papel lustroso?, no se como se llama en tu país, pero es un papel con alto brillo por una cara, no es grueso.


----------



## sephirot

Muy buen manual MADAY, ¿tienes algunas fotos de las placas ya terminadas?

Saludos


----------



## MADAY

El problema con los papeles encerados (lisos) respecto de los fotográficos(porosos) es que los primeros separan irregularmente la tinta plastica o toner; es decir, aparentan ser una linea continua pero es una suma de minusculas islas irregulares, longitudinales y paralelas no perceptibles a simple vista por lo que debes usar un microscopio de minimo 100X(de juguete por ejemplo), se puede apreciar que no es una trama regular cerrada como ocurre con la impresora laser de toner que crea un "tejido",en especial al ejecutar rellenos de trazos que superan 1/2 de mm; en papeles como el fotográfico, esta propiedad favorece a los trazos mas delgados por razones obvias (la trama es mas pequeña). Es de vital importancia aplicar calor sin miramientos, al derretirse las minuculas tramas se esparce el toner y uniformamos la pelicula de plastico sin ocasionar "porosidades en las pistas o pads del cobre.


----------



## Guille DJ

Aqui les dejo un tutorial de como se hacen las placas de esta forma echenle un vistazo, haber si eso les aclara algo. para el tema de las brocas, yo uso cable rigido de un mm lo lio con las vueltas muy pegadas, y lo estaño, por lo que al final la base de la broca es de mas de 3mm y queda perfectamente alineada, pruebenlo, a mi lo de la cinta no me da nada buen resultado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

un saludo


----------



## mustangV8

Aca les dejo unas fotos de un par de placas que hize con este metodo. La diferencia es que use *papel normal*, común y corriente de 80grs.
Se pueden conseguir separaciones de 5 a 8 mils lo que permite pasar pistas entre pines y por debajo de componentes SMD.
Solo requiere de cuidado y paciencia.  Para hacer más facil el retirado de papel yo lo dejo sumergido en agua tibia con un poco de cloro y luego le paso un cepillo de dientes gastado.

Perdon por la calidad y el tamaño de las imagenes, vienen de un telefono.
Los zócalos no son SMD, sino que yo los convertí doblando las patas hacia afuera , si mueven hacia la derecha se ve mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti

mustangV8 , ¿podrias, por favor,  poner tu metodo paso a paso?, podria ser de mucha utilidad para el foro


----------



## mustangV8

> mustangV8 , ¿podrias, por favor, poner tu metodo paso a paso?, podria ser de mucha utilidad para el foro Smile


Es que en realidad es practicamente igual. Puedo postear las diferencias con el metodo que yo 
uso, asi que aqui va un *"copy & paste + edit"* del original.


1.- 





> Compra el papel fotografico para impresoras.


Yo uso papel común y corriente de 80grs/m^2

2.- 





> Debes disponer de una impresora laser con toner normal.
> El ajuste del tono de la linea debe ser al maximo de contraste y en “optimo” al seleccionar el acabado de la impresion.


En mi caso usar el toner al maximo es contraproducente porque al aplicar calor el mismo se esparce ensanchando las pistas. Uso el toner en normal, no en ahorro sino normal, y en 600dpi. Uso 600dpi porque es multiplo de 8mils, si lo usara en 300 no podría hacer las pistas de 8mils.

3.- 





> Prepara tu dibujo escalado (yo uso acad), y lo imprimes por la cara contraria de los componentes osea por la que va a ser la faz del cobre obviamente.


Yo uso OrCAD y por eso no necesito imprimir con la opcion "mirror" ya que está así por default. En el momento de hacer el ruteo uno ve la placa "desde arriba" como si fuera transparente.

4.- 





> No toques la impresion directamente con los dedos y hazla al momento de necesitarla.


Lógico, la grasa impediría que se adhiera al cobre.

5.- 





> La placa fenolica debera ser limpiada con magopads o virulana o esponja de filamentos metalicos lo cual debe darle un acabado como espejo, es decir, debe quedar brillante, no importa si crees que la rayaste, ya te percataras que es ideal.
> Lava tu placa con acetona y no la vuelvas a tocar con los dedos.


En lugar de acetona yo uso alcohol. Es igual, basta con eliminar cualquier resto de grasa.


6.- 





> Ya estamos a punto de transferir, consigue una plancha normal y ajusta el nivel de calor a “algodon”, pones la hoja impresa en toner contra la placa fenolica ponle cita de papel engomado para que no se desplace (importante).


Yo paso la plancha aplicando bastante fuerza y lo hago en circulos, principalmente con la punta para asegurarme que aplico la misma cantidad de calor sobre toda la placa. Lo hago 2 o 3 veces dejando enfriar entre cada pasada para no calentar demasiado el fenólico ya que si se pasa se arruina, van a ver como se forma una ampolla de cobre, jeje. 

7.- 





> Cuando la hoja de papel fotografico este cafe como las hojas de otoño, puedes sumergirla en cubeta con agua y remojar hasta que al tacto se comience a “pelar”, sigue pasando el dedo hasta que se desprenda el papel y ... listo.


Cuando se empieza a quemar el papel levanto por una esquina para comprobar que el toner se a pegado al cobre. Si es asi le doy un poco de calor y lo tiro inmediatamente al agua. Luego agrego cloro al agua para acelerar el proceso de "desarmado" del papel.
Para retirar el papel uso un cepillo de dientes, se sorprenderían de la fuerza que se puede hacer antes de remover el toner del cobre. 
*Esto es importante* Antes de seguir hay que dejar secar los restos de papel en la placa. Van a ver que empiezan a aparecer fibras que antes no se veian, en especial entre pistas muy cercanas. Es hora de conseguir un cutter o trincheta o navaja o aguja, etc para retirar estas fibras que arruinarian todo.

8.- 





> Usa una parte acido clorhidrico o mas conocido como muriatico, con una parte de agua de la llave y una de agua oxigenada de 90 vol., me imagino que conoces la mezcla.


Yo utilizo percloruro férrico. Da igual. Para retirar los restos de toner vuelvo a utilizar la virulana.

9.- 





> Si lo deseas puedes hacer la faz de los componentes de igual forma con un acabado profesional ya que apareceran todos los datos para montaje en la misma placa.


Igual



> Nota: los pads de cobre puden ser diseñados con sus perforaciones ya que la impresora dejara un punto sin toner en su lugar y el papel caera dejando la marca precisa para perforar.


Aqui es  casi imprescindible usar la aguja para retirar restos de papel



> si descubres como perforar rapido me alcanzas el dato, ya que mis placas tienen cientos de pads.


Yo hace tiempo me pase a SMD. Es mucho mas sencillo y rápido. Solo uso perforaciones cuando es indispensable.


Saludos y suerte.


----------



## MADAY

Buena tu nota Mustangv8, el foro ha vuelto a su tema de fondo; bueno, las veces que experimente con papel comun siempre se observaron porosidades en el cobre, que si no eran del ancho de la pista dejaban mucho que desear respecto del acabado, esto se aprecia con aumento, sobre todo en pistas de 1/4 de mm de ancho, pero enfin.
Gracias por la respuesta SMD y sigue compartiendo tus experiencias.


----------



## mustangV8

Es cierto a veces aparecen huecos, pero eso solo me ha ocurrido en las grandes superficies como el plano de tierra por ej.
Tambien probe con transparencias y de hecho el mejor resultado lo obtuve así. El problema es que no consigo repetirlo siempre, a veces al cambiar la marca el toner no se transfiere, otras el plástico se derrite, etc. Por eso terminé pòr decidirme por el papel.
El papel ilustración o glossy en mi caso no dio buenos resultados.

El otro metodo que probe, es el mejor pero mas caro, es usar papel transfer. Se imprime con un plotter de corte y esto se puede hacer en las casas que se dedican a la gráfica. Pero en donde vivo esto es carísimo y no se justifica. Cuando tengo que hacer algo serio para terceros la mando a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## MADAY

Gracias por el aporte MustangV8 y tambien al risueño Manonline, voy a probar con la impresora laser de mi jefe que es H.P.color. 
Manonline cuanto tiempo te toma terminar una PCB de 250x150mm con Seri??; a mi 28 minutos con con una impresora, agua y Hcl... comparte tu técnica, para probar rapidez y precisión.


----------



## jona

yo personalmente he hechos muchos pcb y sigo haciendo con el siguiente metodo.
una ves hecho el pcb sobre algun programa de diseño yo he usado varios años el PAINT y hecho cosas brillantes,ahora actualmente el pcbwizard,pero le doy retoques con el paint.
llevamos la impresion a una casa de fotocopias. y pedimos papel satinado*, con maquina de impresion laser.
llego a casa y limpio bien la placa con virulana finita,para sacar impurezas y grasa.clave para el proseceso,luego tomamos la impresion y la ponemos a la placa y amarramos con unos trocitos de cinta.
tomamos la plancha de plancahr ropa. y en temperatura minima-medio,yo uso mas minima. pasamos sobre la plancha un rato segun el tamaño de la pcb.
yo uso minimo-medio termperatura por q si es maximo la tinta se dilata y desparrama sobre la placa.


DATOS A TENER EN CUENTA:
1-el papel tiene q ser lo mas finito posible,y al rozar la mano sentir la tinta.
2-la plancha a minimo,no se apuren por q lo van a tener q hacer varias veces.
3-dejar la placa bien brillosa con la virulana finita.

* el papel satinado,tambien se llama papel vegetal o papel de ilustracion brilloso.
chicos.al principio salia cualquier cosa cuando lo hacia,pero a medida q salia todo mal,mas paciencia le tenia,y asi llegue a tener este metodo, y encontrar el punto clave de el prosceso.
es probable q algunos me digan q lo hacen de otra manera y es bueno por q no todos tenemos la misma manera de trabajar,es mas a mi me enseñaron en la escuela q iba a hacerlo de otra manera q nunca salia bien.
el acido lo caliento en el microonda,pero no lo recomiendo por q comienza a evaporar el acido quemado y es toxico.nos hara tocer un poco. y el peligro de estar hirviendo.
recuerden no meter la placa en el microonda por q al hacer de cobre podria hacer un arco.
bueno muchachos espero les haya servido.


----------



## rampa

Buenas yo ayer por primera vez use esto de la transferencia... utilice el metodo de mustangv8 ... pero probe con 3 tipos de papel... 1. filmina (peor resultado) 2. papelpara photos (resultado regular) y 3. Papel Normal 80gr (el mejor resultado).

Aca les dejo un ejemplo y a tener en cuenta que es mi primer circuito con este metodo por ende para un principiante como yo puedo concluir que los resultados fueron optimos.

Este es el circuito cedido por un compañero del foro y modificado por mi con paint:

http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smps200wfinalpw0.png

http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen015xp6.jpg

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen018zo8.jpg

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen020zd9.jpg

Como ven.. bastante bien para ser la primera vez.

Suerte.


----------



## MADAY

rampa : bonitas tus placas sin embargo podrias probar con pcb que requieran pistas finas y en buena cantidad ya que las presentadas son muy elementales y casi sin ruteo, como para definir calidad profesional en el trabajo.


----------



## Carlosdaniel

Hola a todos, yo utilizo este sistema de transferencia y utilizo un taladro de eje flexible para hacer los agujeros, compro en las casas de insumos de odontologia fresas con puntas redondas de 0,8mm. y tallo grueso para que quede justo en el mandril del torno. Yo utilizo un torno de buena calidad ya que los que venden en los supermercados tipo dremel chinos cuando coloco la fresa esta queda descentrada por mas que le doy vueltas para ajustar el centro y un agujero de 0,8mm. me queda en 1,5 a 2 mm.



Carlos


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, yo tb utilizo un sitema parecido (igual) solo q el papel no es el fotografico, solo satinado brillante, como no tengo impresora laser voy a un centro de copiado y este dispone del papel y obviamente la impresora, me sale 1$ (imprecion + hoja) algo asi como 0.31U$S, anda bien el sistema.
Para q las islas no se rompan al agujerar, yo en el diseño del circuito le pongo un tamaño mayo al de la mecha, o sea si la mecha es 0.7mm en el programa pongo 0.8 a 0.9, asi queda margen y no se me rompio nunca una isla almenos q el taladro no tenga bien el eje, o yo este medio pasado de copas  .
Con respecto a las mechas aca en Bahia Blanca (argentina), las consigo con facilidad en ferreterias de calidad, e industriales, desde 0,5 a 1.2mm tiene 4 modelos (no los recuerdo bien).
Para el tamaño minimo de la mecha soportada por el dremmel, yo me compre un reemplozo del cabeza, bien mas chico pero era 0,9mm de cierre, por lo mismo me compre 2 y a uno le agrande con una lima de relojero (creo q son para ellos) las chikitas, plana paralela, al hacer esto permite cerrar mas el cabezal o mandril, y anda muy bien. Cuidado de no kitar mucho pq se saldria del centro la mecha.
Para el taladro de banco "el grande", me compre un mandril q venden en las ferreterias el mas chico q tengan, en mi caso es un modelo de conexion distino al q trae mi taladro pero como trae eje coloco este en el mandri anterior como una mecha comun y listo. Aclaro q este da para las mechas de diametro 0,4 o 0,5 mm, pero no esta bien centrado para menores a los 0,7mm.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## electroaficionado

En cuanto a taladros y brocas, lo mejor es no utilizar tornos, no solo porque el mandril o portabrocas es de 3 o 6 mm sino tambien porque las revoluciones son demasiado altas y desgastan prematuramente las brocas.
Lo ideal son los "taladros atornilladores" a bateria o los taladros de mesa. Estos tienen muchas menos revoluciones y permiten taladrar con mayor precision, cuidando tanto la placa como las brocas.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## anthony123

Ademas podrias hacer tu propio perforador con un motor 12V, le adicionas cualquier altilugio para conectarle la mecha y listo. Te armas un aparejo con unos cuants remache y tubos de aluminio y listo.


----------



## Ga7i7o

Hola estuve leyendo todos los mensajes que ustedes colocaban y creanme que me ha servido de mucho, este fin de semana pueden creer que malogre 4 placas?. ninguna me salió bien el acabado final, pero lo demas sí, por que al igual que otro forista yo imprimo mi circuito hecho en PCB wizard y como no tengo impresora laser le saco una fotocopia. luego lo plancho y sigo lo que todos comunmente hacen.  

Diganme una cosa? yo siempre tengo que repasar las pistas con plumon indeleble, por que suele borrarse algunas lineas (al menos no se ven bien marcadas). Se debe a que hago mal algo? no se de repente plancho mal. aconsejenme.

Pero Mi problema en síi. empieza a la hora de colocar la placa en el acido.

 Creo que eh comprendido que hay que esperar regular tiempo, pues donde compre el acido ferrico me dijeron que solo espere 15 minutos, pero es mentira, pues segun las fotos que muestran, tengo que esperar a que todo el cobre salga de la placa, claro esta, que cuando lo hice de esta manera se me borro un par de lineas.

  Aqui en perú se compra una acido ferrico ya preparado, pero para mí, el problema es que tengo que esperar poco mas de una hora para que se salga, alguien me podria ayudar para no esperar tanto tiempo? que debo de hacer?

  O en todo caso, que otro acido puedo usar, por que no entiendo cuando dicen agua fuerte a que se refiere?

  Muchas gracias y haber si muestran mas y me ayudan, soy un principiante, pero estoy aprendiendo pues tengo 8 chicos que quieren aprender y la hago de profesor.


----------



## anthony123

1) Compra papel satinado o transfer
2) Es raro que con el pulmon se borren las pistas. debe estar desgastado.
3) cuando sumerjas la placa asegurate de sacarla cuando el diseño, no a los 15 min (oye que burro te dijo eso?)
4) es posible que el acido sea reciclado. te estan jodiendo en la tienda.
5) el agua fuerte pidela en las ferreterias o estaciones de servicio. 
6) ERRANDO se aprende.


----------



## electroaficionado

Prueba calentar a baño maria la solucion si no lo haz hecho aun.
Repasa las pistas ocn plumon indeleble de BUENA CALIDAD
Limpia muy bien la placa con virulana (esponja de acero) y algun alcohol o acetona. y no la toques con los dedos.
Empieza con pistas mas guress hasta uqe tomes mas practica.
puedes probar subir un poquito la temepraatura de la plancha si es que el tonner no fija bien.
Prueba con diferentes cargas de tonner al momento de sacar la copia

Prueba prueba y prueba

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Primero limpieza de la placa, virulana o esponja de acero, comprala  en tiendas de fontaneria, es una muuy fina,es suave al tacto pero deja un acabado espejo y es barata.

Una vez limpia con jabon lo planchas, a mi no me convence , pero claro que las pista que hago sn muy finas.

El retolador debe dejar mucha tinta, en las tiendas venden uno para estos menesteres, si presiones la punta sale mas tinta, pero chafa un poco la punta.

Una vez terminado todo el proceso por si acaso lo vuelves a labar con agua y jabon, son pesado pero como te quede una mancha de grasa justo encima de la zona mas complicada te acordaras de mi.

Yo utilizo salfuman y agua oxigenada 110volumenes o botella negra, solo sirve para una vez o dos.

El salfuman es el tipico utilizado para la limpieza (no es lejia, pero esta al lado de la estanteria de la tienda)

El agua oxigenada es una botella negra que se puede comprar en una drogeria o tienda de productos quimicos o en una farmacia, pero sobretodo indica que la quieres para hacer circuitos electronicos. Ojito que quema, no mojarse los dedos.


Se hace partes iguales de agua oxigenara y salfuman y añadimos el doble a de agua, o al reves, pones el agua que casi cubra y despues en una punta añades partes iguales de salfuman y oxigenada.

La placa se saca cuando no quede cobre, asi de facil, solo debe quedar los dibujos de las pistas.

Otra dez limpieza con jabon y una vez seco con disolvente.

Aunque el acido lo puedes tirar por el desagua diluido con agua, si quieres desactivarlo hechale un poco de bicarbonato sodico de cocina, yo lo compro en la drogueria que es mas barato y compro 1 kg. Asi me aseguro de no romper nada, lo vas echando  lentamente hasta que ya no se lo coma.





Todos pasamos por la misma frustacion, ahora lo hecho a ojimetro y casi siempre me salen a la primera


----------



## El nombre

lo más importante es la limpieza del cobre y el tallado (con la esponja de acero) 

Respecto al atacado calienta el acido. Por mi parte uso salfuman al 50% de agua y perborato sódico. (¿¿dificil de conseguir, caro?) 

Es lo que usan el las tiendas de electrónica como "atacador rápido" y lo es. En 5 o 7 minutos atacado completo.

El que quiera perborato ya se puede poner en contacto conmigo y lse lo envio . Con un kilo tienes para más de 50 placas.


----------



## Ga7i7o

muchas gracias por sus consejos, voy a ver si mañana intento otra vez, me han subido la moral nuevamente, por que la estaba perdiendo, no entendia por que no podia.

 Cuidense y muchas gracias nuevamente, mañana les cuento como me fue con mi nueva placa.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cuando yo empece con esta historia electronica "Invente" el siguiente artefacto.
Con un pluma tipo Rotring de las mas gruesas (1mm o 1,2mm) le quite el alambre que tiene para que no se tape y mantenga en movimiento la tinta y la llene con esmalte sintetico bastante diluido con aguarras.
Con este artefacto trazaba las pistas sobre el cobre perfectamente limpio, luego dejaba secar bien el esmalte y procedia al ataque quimico (percloruro de hierro) calentado a baño Maria unos 60º.
Para mejorar y acelerar el proceso, con un aireador de los que se usan en peceras y una piedra porosa del mismo origen generaba una cortina de burbujas dentro del percloruro con este metodo empece a conseguir cierta calidad de pistas y sobre todo seguridad, el indeleble no es tan indeleble y mas de una vez desaparecio, junto con el cobre.


----------



## electroaficionado

Prueba comenzar ocn pistas lo mas gruesas posibles y haz plano de masa de modo que debas quitar la menor cantidad de cobre posible.
Si tienes que levantar grandes extensiones de cobre tendras que dejarlo mas tiempo y pones en riesgo las partes que quieres proteger con el tonner o el indeleble.
Por otro lado gastas menso la solucion que estas usando (acido, percloruro o lo que sea) que se gasta con el uso, demorando mas y costando plata.

Puedes ir moviendo suavemente tambien para facilitar el ataque.

Saludos.


----------



## Elias Grusevich

en relacion con el papel fotografico es necesario quitar sus 3 capas con la yema del dedo y una por una sin apuros, usar agua tibia (60C) el tonner que es plastico en polvo solo se derrite a 175C o 347F,  por lo que no hay problema. Este metodo del papel Epson Glossy es apto para pistas del cobre de 1/4 de mm por lo que le ocupo en placas profesionales de alta complejidad, en otros casos como la mayoría de los representados en el foro basta con un lapiz indeleble M10. Al planchar lo hago sobre una placa de fierro para uniformar la temperatura sobre todo en los contornos.


----------



## cesartm

Bueno chaky2007 yo use impresora lacer con excelentes resultados ya que en los intentos anteriores no generaba ningun impresion buena sobre el cobre usando fotocopiadoras, inkjet e impresoras de toner regular, del papel use el descrito por el companero y en vez de acido clorhidrico o muriatico yo use clorhidric ferric no se como se dice en espanol es de color oscuro y colocandolo en un recipiente en bano maria tu PCB esta de entre 10 a 15 minutos.


----------



## Asterix

Estuve leyendo con atención el método con el papel fotográfico ya que antes había visto algo pero no terminaba de darme cuenta, lo de Maday esta buenísimo y lo voy a probar. Quería hacer mi humilde aporte con respecto a las perforaciones, es para reírse.


----------



## Otrebor

Hola a todos, lei el tutorial de MADAY y esta muy bueno, yo uso la misma tecnica pero con una diferencia, en el punto N°7 del tutorial dice que despues de pasar la plancha sobre el papel hay que remjarla en agua, bueno yo no lo remojo en agua, simplemente dejo que se enfrie y retiro el papel con mucha facilidad, pruebenlo y comenten los resultados obtenidos.


----------



## Cristobal Zelaya Morales

Bueno la mejor manera de hacer las perforaciones es comprando las fresas( Barrenas)
que utilizan los mecanicos dentales, estos son los que hacen los dientes postisos.
Hay almacenes que venden materiales para este tipo de trabajo.

Tienen un diametro en la parte superior como de 1/8 de pulgada y termina en una punta como de lapiz donde se encuentra una cabeza que es con la que perforas la placa, las hay de tamaño 2.3,4 etc la de tamaño 2 la perforacion es adecuada para ic, resistores de 1/4 watt capacitores etc.

Esto tiene la ventaja que lo puedes utilizar hasta con taladros manuales sin perjudicar en nada.

Consulten a su dentista.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cuando yo empece con esta historia electronica "Invente" el siguiente artefacto.
> Con un pluma tipo Rotring de las mas gruesas (1mm o 1,2mm) le quite el alambre que tiene para que no se tape y mantenga en movimiento la tinta y la llene con esmalte sintetico bastante diluido con aguarras.
> Con este artefacto trazaba las pistas sobre el cobre perfectamente limpio, luego dejaba secar bien el esmalte y procedia al ataque quimico (percloruro de hierro) calentado a baño Maria unos 60º.
> Para mejorar y acelerar el proceso, con un aireador de los que se usan en peceras y una piedra porosa del mismo origen generaba una cortina de burbujas dentro del percloruro con este metodo empece a conseguir cierta calidad de pistas y sobre todo seguridad, el indeleble no es tan indeleble y mas de una vez desaparecio, junto con el cobre.



mira vos, yo tengo las rotring cagandose de risa en una caja, por alguna prueba que hice alguna vez pense que era muy importante la punta que al ser de fibra en los marcadores raspa al cobre y se fija la tinta.
alguna vez probe con la rotring , no recuerdo con que y el liquido que usaba se escurria por el cobre haciendo un enchastre.

si vos decis que funkaba es mas que fija, cuando ande con un rato lo probare, al decir esmalte sintetico entiendo eso por pintura al aceite o sea pintura para madera la que se afloja con aguarras.
ira tambien esmalte de uñas ?
es que me regalan mucho en el boliche que hago de travesti


----------



## Asterix

Hola foreros, ya que fernandob lo menciona, les cuento que el esmalte de uñas debe ser una de las mejores cosas para cubrir el cobre, es perfecto, yo lo uso mas que nada cuando quiero rellenar espacios que solo harían mas lerdo el proceso y saturando mas el percloruro, también en partes amplificadoras y/o gruesas, típico caso la placa de una fuente generosa donde la mayoría de los trazos deben ser conductores de corrientes altas. Para quitarlo una vez completado el proceso lo suelo raspar con la parte recta de un cutter o en un ángulo que no clave el cobre, y si no es una parte utilizable se puede dejar para protejer la superficie de cobre expuesto. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> .......mira vos, yo tengo las rotring cagandose de risa en una caja, por alguna prueba que hice alguna vez pense que era muy importante la punta que al ser de fibra en los marcadores raspa al cobre y se fija la tinta.
> alguna vez probe con la rotring , no recuerdo con que y el liquido que usaba se escurria por el cobre haciendo un enchastre.
> 
> si vos decis que funkaba es mas que fija, cuando ande con un rato lo probare, al decir esmalte sintetico entiendo eso por pintura al aceite o sea pintura para madera la que se afloja con aguarras.
> ira tambien esmalte de uñas ?
> es que me regalan mucho en el boliche que hago de travesti



Un poco antes de que se inventen los "electrones" existían unas plumas con el principio de trabajo de las rotring que consistían en una especie de embudo de bronce con un tuvito de salida de unos 3mm de diámetro (Externo), este "Embudo" se manejaba mediante un mango de madera(Como las auténticas plumas de caligrafía).
Este artefacto era lo máximo para trazar impresos, ya que era fácil de limpiar y recargar con pintura, el alambre se podía retirar (Sin mancharse), venia como parte de un equipo de letrógrafo un poco arcaico, pero excelente para hacer impresos.
Si vas a sacrificar una rotring en aras de la ciencia busca una de trazo grueso y prueba con distintas concentración de pintura, siempre disolviendo con aguarrás, el thiner te destruiría el deposito.
El esmalte de uñas nunca me gusto, aparte de no hay color que me siente bien, porque seca demasiado rápido y se empasta la pluma, por eso lo del aguarrás, como es mas aceitosa tarda mas en secar y da tiempo de corregir o repasar, una ves seca la pintura se remueve con thiner.


----------



## Ehecatl

Respecto a donde conseguir brocas del tamaño adecuado en México, yo recomiendo buscarlas en las ferreterías grandes, pero recordando que aunque somos un país en el que se enseña el sistema internacional de unidades, para este tipo de cuestiones (brocas, tornillería, perfiles metálicos, maderas, etc), usamos el sistema inglés.
Regularmente uso brocas de 0.8 mm. Cuando no se consiguen milimétricas, compreo de 1/32" (0.79mm), de 3/64" (1.2mm) y asi consecutivamente.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Mis propios PCB echos con el método de la plancha


----------



## nuk

hola a la gente del foro este post es excelente pero tengo una duda en los pcb's de fabrica tienen una especie de pintura verde,roja,amarilla,negra..! como se monta esta pinturita ''verde''
y es necesario este latex(pintura) o como se llame para un circuito por elemplo un amplificador para que no tenga ese ruido o sumbido.. o cosas como esas? .....o no es importante para el funcionamiento
y si lo es como pintar la placa ya que lo tedioso seria dejar libre de pintura a los agujero para poder soldarlo
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## Fogonazo

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> ... tengo una duda en los pcb's de fabrica tienen una especie de pintura verde,roja,amarilla,negra..! como se monta esta pinturita ''verde''.......


Esa pintura es la protección "Anti-soldante" y sirve para que la soldadura no se valla por donde no debe, no cumple función eléctrica sino estética y de montaje.
Si se suelda la placa por "Soldado por Olas" es indispensable, porque si no se recubriría todo de estaño.


----------



## mandarache

Os anexo un tutorial que he realizado para fabricar placas de circuito impreso de manera sencilla y económica con un acabado realmente excelente.


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/manualidades-pcb


----------



## mandarache

Hay una gran diferencia , aquí no tienes que comprar papel , ya lo dice el título , económica.

Un saludo.


----------



## mandarache

El método es planchar y pelar , pero el papel son hojas de papel de proganda ligeramente satinadas, con coste cero.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Allí *también* se habla de reciclar hojas de revistas para la transferencia, incluso alguien comento que las mejores son las revistas XXX.

También se habla de lo peligroso de emplear ácido y agua oxigenada, en su lugar se recomienda y recomiendo cloruro de hierro.


----------



## mabauti

> no cuento con una impresora laser cuento con una normas ha psc 1410 me sirve para realizar los circuios impresos


ahi en el tema del llink de Fogo, viene que si no tienes impresora laser loq eu puedes hacer


----------



## Tomasito

Yo siempre quise probar con hojas de revista, pero me dijieron que me va a manchar los rodillos de mi impresora por el calor y la tinta que ya traen impresa estas hojas. Alguien sabe más de esto?


----------



## lampaculos

DriX, nunca probé con hojas de revistas, pero si la tinta no se pasa a la placa con el toner, tampoco se debería pasar al fusor (generalmente trabajan a temperaturas del orden de los 180 ºC)


----------



## mandarache

He hecho decenas y decenas de esos circuitos con papel de propaganda , no de revistas como decía Fogonazo , revistas xxx y eso , me suena a broma , esas hojas son demasiado gruesas.

En el manual lo pone claro , son las hojas de propaganda ligeramente satinadas , tienen que estar satinadas para que la tinta no se filtre completamente en el papel , y a la vez no ser muy gruesas por que si no se hace muy dificil erosionarlas con el dedo una vez introducidas en agua , justamente las que nos echan en los buzones , por ejemplo El corte Ingles , Alcampo ,Dia , etc.
Tengo hechas a montones y algunas de gran complejidad , en el manual os pongo al principio la hoja inclinada , para que veais el reflejo de la luz , ligeramente satinada.

En cuanto a manchar la impresora nada de nada , éstas hojas de propaganda están hechas con el metodo de impresión Offset , esa tinta no se funde con el calor del rodillo de impresión de una impresora.
Si a alguno se le ha manchado es por que metió una hoja impresa con una impresora láser y volvió a fundir la tinta.

Este método , cuya idea original no es mía , pero si he sido el primero en emplear éste tipo de hoja de propaganda y en difundirlo, ahorra las costosas hojas que venden.

Un saludo.


----------



## mandarache

Lampaculos , está en lo cierto , además tenéis que tener en cuenta que la hoja en la impresora pasa rápido , y nosotros con la plancha tenemos que tenerla al máximo entre 2 y 5 minutos.

Un saludo.


----------



## mandarache

Voy a mostraros uno de las últimas placas que he hecho , y en éste enlace podéis ver más:

http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/showthread.php?t=6057&page=13

 , en el foro de Zero13 también figura mi manual para placas de circuito impreso , con ésto espero que se disipen las dudas , y si no fuera así , seguimos hablando.

Un saludo.


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS

Hola, muy buen aporte al foro esta genial esta técnica te felicito, quiero ponerla en practica pero primero quiero hacerte una pregunta, te explico que yo no tengo impresora laser pero sí un amigo, la pregunta es; puedo imprimirla en su casa y llevarla  la mía que queda como a 30 minutos y hacer la transferencia alli? lo digo por la frescura del tonner, es posible hacerlo de esa manera? mil gracias


----------



## Otrebor

JOSE CAMPOS dijo:
			
		

> Hola, muy buen aporte al foro esta genial esta técnica te felicito, quiero ponerla en practica pero primero quiero hacerte una pregunta, te explico que yo no tengo impresora laser pero sí un amigo, la pregunta es; puedo imprimirla en su casa y llevarla  la mía que queda como a 30 minutos y hacer la transferencia alli? lo digo por la frescura del tonner, es posible hacerlo de esa manera? mil gracias



Eso se puede hacer tranquilamente, el toner se derrite con el calor de la plancha y se adiere al cobre de la placa, la aderencia del toner y el cobre es mas fuerte que la del toner y el papel


----------



## antuanvidal

yo tambien uso el mismo metodo pero lei en algun sitio por ahi que los mejores resultados se obtienen con la parte trasera del papel adhesivo, esa hoja que botamos a la basura jejeje 
se imprime en la cara cerosa aceitosa resbalosa como quieran llamarle luego se coloca en la placa pegandola con cinta masking o de enmascarar no se como le llaman en otros paises, es esa cinta adhesiva de papel, la cinta comun transparente se derrite...
...probé y los resultados son excelentes.....la temperatura del planchado debe ser medio, algodon un poco menos ya que con mucho calor se corre el toner ni siquiera es necesario remojar se desprende de una esquina suavemente y listo!


----------



## sephirot

La verdad es que te ha quedado muy bien. Yo intenté varias veces ese método, pero nunca lo conseguí.


----------



## saiwor

hola... que buen post...
mira lkes cuento: Yo utulizo para diseño de placas un programa corelDraw (ese programa es para diseño grafico) pero yo lo cree mi libreria, como los datos, las medidas de circuitos integrados, resistores, condensadores, etc. Ya bueno les mostrare como hace ese programa, en ese programa puedes hacer a tu mamera... jeee

yo utilizo el mismo metodo de "Maday" resulta bien,,, solo que es un poco demoraras unos 2 horas haciendo una placa, soldado y funcionado.. jee

me gustaria aprender como se hace el metodo de "serigrafia", si alguien me pedee explicar lo mas sincillo posible...

Saludos!


----------



## saiwor

Y una cosa, el taladro que uso yo, es motor DC de 9000rpm, creo que es mucho eso segun el post. Creo que recomiendan usar un motor DC de unos 2400rpm cosa que perforas con precision y tranquilidad, no la hechas a perder la placa... 

Y yo imprimo en papel couche que es liso.... jee jee  

Saludos!


----------



## yomerito001

yo tambien uso esa tecnica y en lo personal me ha funcinado muy bien, con la variante de que yo uso ojas de revista de las que son como plastificadas y brillositas


----------



## antuanvidal

aca mas resultados del metodo plancha toner


----------



## saiwor

chevere...
Guaa como lo planchas... cual es el truco para planchar?

cuando yo plancho siempre me sale con las lineas medio borrosas.

Excelente tu planchado.


----------



## alexus

antuan vidal, intenta mejorar el perforado de la placa!

una mecha 0.70 anda lo mas bien!


----------



## antuanvidal

hola Saiwor el truco esta en el papel y la temperatura de la plancha, yo imprimo el circuito en el papel que se desprende del papel adhesivo, el que todos botan, yo al reves el adhesivo lo boto a la basura y el que queda el trasero es donde imprimo en la cara resbalosa. La temperatura de la plancha en este tipo de papel debe ser media por que al ser un papel ceroso al aumentar la temperatura el circuito se corre, lo mejor de este papel que nisiquiera hay que mojarlo se retira suavemente y queda todo el toner en la placa, y si en alguna parte se perdiera alguna pista se remarca con lapiz y listo!


Alexus tienes razon pero aca donde vivo no he visto esa medida de broca o mecha como le dices tu, pero solucioné el taladrado aumentando la velocidad y haciendo menos presion sobre la placa, al parecer la emocion de ver el circuito funcionando hizo que aplicara muchos Newtons en el taladrado quedando esa terminacion aunque imperfecta, funcional


----------



## Elias Grusevich

Oye antuanvidal puedes especificar cual es el tipo de papel y donde lo consigues?, tus placas son muy buenas. Llevo un buen tiempo trabajando con papel fotogrfico con buenos resultados pero no es malo probar algo nuevo.


----------



## Mushito

A mi me sale bien con papel bond comun y corriente.


----------



## gisandrz

Excelente resultado Antuan, aunque como dice Alexus, si consiguieras una broca de menor diametro se veria super profesional, aunque lastimosamente este tipo de mechas o brocas no las venden en todas partes. Pero muy buen trabajo.


----------



## antuanvidal

El papel es papel adhesivo, aca donde yo vivo lo venden en tamaño oficio o carta a $120 chilenos la hoja y como ya lo he dicho ocupo el papel trasero de este "el que se bota" imprimiendo en la cara cerosa espero les sirva!


----------



## c14nur0

bueno para los que no lo sepan, hay un papel llamado papel calcio, que funciona de perfeccion, imprimes e plano en una impresora laser, tiene que ser laser, no inyectora de tinta, y lo planchas como si fuera ropa sobre la baquela D. si imprimes muy claro no te va a funcionar, tienes que usar mucha tinta para que te quede a la perfeccion.

hasta cuando lo planchas? bueno le vas cogiendo el tiro D la idea es que quede pegado a la baquela es poco el tiempo que tines que hacerlo, cuando veas que se intenta ver como amarillo, es que se va a quemar D entonces ya esta, tienes que plancharlo parejo para no tener problemas de que te queden pedazos mal.

luego metes la baquelita en agua y vas frotando el papel como si fuera un raspa y gana, se va deshaciendo el papel hasta que queda solo la tinta pegada al cobre.

como consejo a los circuitos haganle un marco, es decir, que quede pista alrededor de todo el circuito, asi pega el papel en los bordes y lo del centro queda mejor pegado.

no arranquen el papel basta un poco de paciencia no mucha  para que se deshaga solo, si lo arrancan puede que se les salte algun camino, yo uso este metodo y bueno queda muy bien, le pongo nombres a la baquelita en tamaño 5 o 6 mas o menos y quedan muy bien definidos y no se saltan, todo esta en el cuidado.

cualquier papel asi como plastico sirve, como caratulas de revista me refiero, hay muchos papeles que sirven y muy economicos salu2 a todos espero le sirva a alguno mi aporte


----------



## mariano22

una pregunta...sirbe el papel "contac" para esto? es el mismo que se utiliza para forrar las carpetas de los mas chiquititos para el colegio!
saludos!


----------



## soschorni

No se de que parte hablas del contac, si de la parte trasparente o del papel que tiene pegado, porque si es lo trasparente se derrite, supongo.
Una vez escuche algo de imprimir directamente la PCB con una impresora laser modificada y no tenian necesidad de planchar. Puede ser esto o es una ganzada?


----------



## mariano22

che amigo eso de imprimir una pcb en una impresora laser modficada es real... yo vi el video...esta my buena la idea

Hablando de o otro...yo me refería a imprimir el esquema en la parte blanca del contac....se puede hacer?


----------



## antuanvidal

al parecer el papel contact es papel adhesivo si es asi se ocupa la parte trasera de este papel la cara cerosa ese es el metodo que yo uso no lo volvere a repetir esto ya que lo hedicho mas de tres veces y en la pagina 3 hay fotos del resultado


----------



## antuanvidal

Gracias a este comentario que encontre en la web fue el que me animó a usar papel autoadhesivo o "contact" que le llaman algunos al final del texto el Link original.





Que tal, bueno este es mi primer post y es para ver las diferencias en la creacion de PCBs con papel de revista y papel contact.

Hace tiempo, divagando un poco acerca de que papel seri el mejor para hacer la tranferencia del toner a l placa (habia tratado transparencias o acetatos, papel cebolla y algun otro) y el papel transfer me parecia de un costo muy elevado por hoja, pues llegue a una conclusion un dia que estaba utilizando unas calcomanias o stickers, me percate que la textura del papel que sostiene la calcomani o sticker (si, el que se tira despues de pegarla) era un poco cebosa, pense que podri resultar, asi es que consegui una plantilla y.... si, exito!, ahora el problema era conseguir este tipo de papel de una forma mas sencilla asi es que un tiempo despues por azares del destino un dia mi novia estaba usando papel Contact para forrar sus libros y al tirar el papel que ya no servia me di cuenta que era el mismo tipo de papel que el de los stickers, asi es que de ahi es donde me surto para mis PCBs.

Al parecer este tipo de papel es facil de conseguir lo venden por metro o por rollos, lo venden en papelerias y hasta en tiendas donde venden muchas clases de tela. Estos pueden tener diferentes disenos, yo he visto transparentes, con acabados en madera, metal y otros dibujos.

Aqui es donde queda muy bien aplicado el dicho "La basura de un hombre es el tesoro de otro" ya que lo que necesitamos es en realidad la basura del papel contact.

Yo consegui un rollo de .4x20m por aprox. $100 MXP (aprox. US$10). Ya tu lo recortas a la medida que quieras, tamano carta, oficio, por lo general yo hago recortes de 4 o 5cm mas grande que el diseno.

ATENCION: el papel que necesitamos es el que sostiene el papel con pegamento autoadherible.


Bueno despues de esta historia sin sentido y detalles inutiles. les contare que hace pocos dias encontre otra forma de hacer la tranferencia con plancha pero con papel de revistas, si, cualquier revista, bueno en realidad en el lugar donde encontre esto explica que tipo de papel es el mejor, pero perdi el enlace, prometo que en cuanto lo encuentre lo publico.

Bueno el asunto con esto es hacer un a prueba para ver  que papel es mejor. La forma de hacerlo es la ya conocida por medio de la plancha: imprimes tu diseno con una impresora laser en un tipo de papel especial (en este caso papel contact o de revista) y lo planchas a la temperatura maxima.


Cabe senalar que esta es la primera vez que realizo el metodo del papel de revista asi es que no se si con mayor practica mejore el proceso ya que ya tengo tiempo de experiencia haciendolo con papel contact pero yo supongo que como todo, todo se mejora y domina con la practica.

Las dos disenos fueron impresos con la misma imagen y en una impresora hp 1020 laser a 600dpi.

Bien, aqui le muestro una placa con cada tipo de papel.

1.- Se imprime el diseno en cada papel (disculpen perdi las imagenes de este paso).

2.- Se "planchan" los disenos y des pues de unos minutos (cuando la placa se enfria) se sumerge en agua sola o con un poco de detergente para quitar el papel con mayor facilidad. Aqui las imagenes despues de desprender el papel.

Con papel de revista



Con papel contact


Como se puede apreciar con un poco de detalle, la placa con el papel de revista tiene casi la misma definicion excepto en algunos pequenos detalles.

3.- Despues se realiza el atacado con cloruro ferrico asi quedan las placas sin limpiar.


Papel de Revista



Papel Contact


A simple vista parece que el cloruro afecto mas a la placa con papel de revista.

4.- Se limpia la placa para ver el estado del cobre y el resultado final.

Papel de Revista



Papel Contact



A simple vista se nota que la placa con papel de revista fue mas debil con el cloruro ya que se pueden ver pequenas manchas que aparecen cuando la tranferencia del toner, tinta o cualquier cosa que se use no se adhieren bien o es una capa muy delgada, mientras que en la placa con papel contact se ve mejor.

Pues bien, al parecer y desde mi punto de vista los dos metodos son muy buenos, cabe recordar que es la primera vez que realizo el metodo con papel de revista tendre que practicar mas para ver si mejoran los resultados.

Cabe senalar que se deben tener los siguientes cuidados al hacer el metodo con papel contact:

- No debes de calentar demasiado la plac a la hora de hacer la transferencia con la plancha ya que puedes llegar a derretir la capa grasosa en la que esta impreso el diseno y el atacador no funciona en estas areas.
- Para quitar el papel contact debes esperar a que se enfrie y remojarla en agua con detergente o despegarla con mucho cuidado, eso depende de ti.
- Cuando imprimas el diseno debes de tener mucho cuidado de no tocar el toner en el papel ya que este no esta adherido al papel sino que solo esta sostenido en el.

Hasta aqui por ahora. No se si me explique, de cualquier forma si necesitan mas detalles por aqui estare.


Fuente original: http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?PHPSESSID=694c97dff5335cb14370d0da6170508f&topic=21543.0


----------



## mabauti

> Hasta aqui por ahora. No se si me explique, de cualquier forma si necesitan mas detalles por aqui estare.


Si vas a poner lo que hay en otros sitios, debes incluir TODO , porque te faltaron las fotos. Si no lo haces de esa manera la información que posteas no servira tanto.


ANTES DEL ATAQUE QUIMICO

papel de revista


papel contacto




DESPUES DEL ATAQUE QUIMICO
papel de revista


papel contact


----------



## antuanvidal

ja ja ja por algo deje el link


----------



## c14nur0

mmm la verdad no he tratado pero ps no creo ya es demasiado plastico no creo que pegue la tinta de la laser, la idea es que pegue la tinta laser pero que al planharlo se quite, ese es muy liso y no creo que se pegue la tinta, sin embargo deberias probar y compartes la experiencia con todos! depronto enemos una forma de hacer pcbs mejores salu2


----------



## antuanvidal

c14nur0 dijo:
			
		

> mmm la verdad no he tratado pero ps no creo ya es demasiado plastico no creo que pegue la tinta de la laser, la idea es que pegue la tinta laser pero que al planharlo se quite, ese es muy liso y no creo que se pegue la tinta, sin embargo deberias probar y compartes la experiencia con todos! depronto enemos una forma de hacer pcbs mejores salu2



y lo de arriba que es? acaso no es una muestra de lo que se ha hecho? en la pagina 3 de este hilo mostre claramente los resultados pff que porfiados


----------



## jaimepsantos

tambien se puede con papel couche


----------



## saiwor

yo tambien hago en papel couche... da buenos resultados...
Probaree en papel fotografico... comentan que muy bueno...jajaja


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Yo toda la vida los hice con resma normal de 70 o 65 gr y me han salido bastante bien.....eso si siempre y cuando la laser tenga bastante toner y seleccione 1200dpi


----------



## saiwor

yo trabajo con papel couchee 120grm...


----------



## fernandob

antuanvidal dijo:
			
		

> c14nur0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm la verdad no he tratado pero ps no creo ya es demasiado plastico no creo que pegue la tinta de la laser, la idea es que pegue la tinta laser pero que al planharlo se quite, ese es muy liso y no creo que se pegue la tinta, sin embargo deberias probar y compartes la experiencia con todos! depronto enemos una forma de hacer pcbs mejores salu2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y lo de arriba que es? acaso no es una muestra de lo que se ha hecho? en la pagina 3 de este hilo mostre claramente los resultados pff que porfiados
Hacer clic para expandir...


no des bola, se agradece tu explicacion y el detalle

saludos

edit_: el papel de contact ya lo tengo visto.
pero cuando te refieres a papel de revista, puedes poner algunas foto s de ejemplo? 
las revistas tienen hojas plastificadas algunas, hojas de papel tipo de diario otras y algunas parecen papel higienico.
¿ que tipo de revistas ?
solo por curiosidad.

gracias che.


----------



## mandarache

Me alegro enormemente que os sea de utilidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## RORO

antuanvidal dijo:
			
		

> al parecer el papel contact es papel adhesivo si es asi se ocupa la parte trasera de este papel la cara cerosa ese es el metodo que yo uso no lo volvere a repetir esto ya que lo hedicho mas de tres veces y en la pagina 3 hay fotos del resultado



hola antuanvidal
yo tambien soy de chile y soy un aprendiz de electronico , 1005 amateur , me podria dar la direccion donde compras el papel ,
me gustaria hacer un pcb con ese papel 
yo he fabricado con papel couche , que me trae mi hermano de la pega , ocupo el programa expresspcb que es gratis ,imprimo
en impresora normal luego recorto una pedazo de papel couche y e imprimo en laser la primera impresion aplico placha , luego al agua tibia para que se remoje el papel y luego retiro el sobrente para llevarlo al acido que compro en casa royal

saluds


----------



## fernandob

contact muchachos .....contact..........

viene por metro, en rollos de todos colores.

ferreterias.
casas de articulos de dibujo y librerias de articulos para chicos de colegio.

cuando pasen por uno de estos megocios entren y pregunten:

tenes contact ?
me podes mostrar ?

no pregunten mas que es ¿?
o donde se consigue ?
lean lo anterior, fue claro el colega.super claro y requete claro.


----------



## lucassiglo21

hoy probé por primera vez con la parte de atras del contact, hasta ahora lo hacia con papel fotografico, que era muy laborioso de sacar luego.
es maravilloso el contact!, funciona perfecto, pude hacer trazos de 0.2mm sin problemas y fue muy facil de sacar el papel.


----------



## santyfox23

antuanvidal dijo:
			
		

> c14nur0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm la verdad no he tratado pero ps no creo ya es demasiado plastico no creo que pegue la tinta de la laser, la idea es que pegue la tinta laser pero que al planharlo se quite, ese es muy liso y no creo que se pegue la tinta, sin embargo deberias probar y compartes la experiencia con todos! depronto enemos una forma de hacer pcbs mejores salu2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y lo de arriba que es? acaso no es una muestra de lo que se ha hecho? en la pagina 3 de este hilo mostre claramente los resultados pff que porfiados
Hacer clic para expandir...


hola a todos yo he estado realizando pcb con papel normal, de impresora y sacaba resultados aceptables, pero ensaye con el papel del contac y es fantastico es solo seguir la recomendaciones y listo, de verdad que es muy bueno.
exitos muy buen aporte


----------



## andree_127

ola gente del foro por lo visto sus aportes son barbaros , bueno mi pregunta es si se podria usar una impresora inyectora ( la de cartuchos) y no la lazer.
espero sus comentarios
saludos


----------



## lucassiglo21

no, porque la cuestion aca es que algo se derrita y se traspase a la placa, el toner es un plastico, el tinta no se derrite ni traspasa ni nada


----------



## saiwor

andree_127 dijo:
			
		

> ola gente del foro por lo visto sus aportes son barbaros , bueno mi pregunta es si se podria usar una impresora inyectora ( la de cartuchos) y no la lazer.
> espero sus comentarios
> saludos



una vez he probado, si se transfiere (al monento de planchar), en el papel comun impreso a tinta, peroooo con baja calidad,,, es peesimo.... en fin es un desperdicio de tiempo y mteriales.


----------



## LEO

donde se pueden encontrar las mechas 1/32 o 3/64 en venezuela?


----------



## luduvid

mandarache dijo:
			
		

> Os anexo un tutorial que he realizado para fabricar placas de circuito impreso de manera sencilla y económica con un acabado realmente excelente.


hola amigo soy novato en esto 
puedo usar bolantes para imprimirlo?? porque en la foto sale como tipo hojas bolantes?


----------



## Chico3001

No es papel para volantes... es papel "satinado" es un papel con acabado muy brillante que usan en las revistas de espectaculos y cosas asi....


----------



## Elias Grusevich

Genial las placas de mabauti creo que mi amigo MADAY es lo que nos ofrecía espero que esto lo haga volver al foro ya que no lo trataron muy bien los egos ...o moderadores.


----------



## aguevara

Jovenes la tecnica del papel es muy buena solo es cuestion de practicar mucho, he leido todo lo que han posteado y en escencia todos estan correctos con la tecnica asi que a practicar solamente y no se desesperen.
Anexo un ejemplo de impreso hecho bajo esta tecnica (cobre y componentes) que recientemente hice para mi hijo.
Saludos a todos


----------



## fukks

que papel es PAPEL SATINADO???


----------



## castro

no es el mismo papel que le llaman papel fotografico.?


----------



## elradar

gracias a todos por la info me será muy util ya que es primera vez que estoy por realizar PCB´s


----------



## LORD KSPER

Y obtengo muy buenos resultados con transparencias algunos los llaman acetatos, plancho y desprendo, y todo queda pegado en el cobre, al pricipio se me dificulto un poco, hay que considerar la temperatura pues se puede embarrar el toner si presionas mucho y la plancha esta muy caliente, tambien sugiero cortar al contorno de la placa pues este se dilata un poco pero no se quema y luego pegarla a la placa, comparado con el papel que se desecha del papel adesivo se ven iguales los resultados, tambien se pueden grabar pistas muy delgadas, y bastante claras.

saludos


----------



## jemoce

Hola a todos.
Estoy intentando hacer mi primera placa mediante este metodo y no me sale. He intentado con papel de revista y no se me queda nada. Luego lo he intentado con papel satinado y tampoco se me queda nada. Finalmente lo he intentado con papel de foto y es con el que mejor se me queda, lo que pasa es que no se me ha fijado la tinta en todas las partes de la placa. ¿La causa de mi problema es que lo he dejado poco tiempo bajo la plancha?


----------



## mixato

Fijate de limpiar bien la placa virgen antes de planchar, y con la plancha entre 3 y 5min. eso a mi siempre me resultó con distintos tipos de papel.


----------



## master2009

mm bueno s*egú*n mi experiencia puedes probar con un papel llamado croche pero la che es como shee algo asi como si fuera frances ok pero bueno la impresion debe ser con calidad fot*og*rafica aqui lo puedo hacer en alfa grafic y la *VERDAD* si queda bien pero tienes q*UE* ponerlo en la plancha durante unos 15 min, otra opcion es la del acetato la vdd debes experimentar primero con placas pequeñas para calcular la temperatura exacta en q*UE* mejor veas el acabado jjajaja actualmente yo lo hago asi y la *VERDAD* es buen metodo porq*UE* el primero gastaba como 10 pesos por hoja y con el acetato gasto 4 y no uso mucho por lo general sale como al 2 o 3 intento pero siempre imprimo el mismo circuito var*IA*s veces en una hoja jajaj asi se ahorra ojala te ayude esto bye sa*LU*dos


*Estás en un Foro técnico, escribe como tal*


----------



## jemoce

ok, mañana probare con el acetato. Mas o menos lo he estado dejando bajo la plancha sobre 5 minutos... a ver si me sale con el acetato, si no volvere al papel fotografico, dejandolo 10 15 o hasta 20 minutos...si no, hasta que salga ardiendo!!!!


----------



## gca

Yo lo ultimo que probe fue usar una transparencia , se adiere muy rapido y facil. Eso si no apolles toda la placha y dejarla 5 min porque se derrite si le das mucho tiempo. Lo que hago es al principio si apollar toda la plancha unos 5 seg y luego con el borde y apretando bien le doy unas pasadas hasta que veo que se transfiere.

Saludos


----------



## jemoce

Al final ya he dado con la solucion, que ha sido hacerlo con papel de acetato, con la plancha muy suave, y haciendolo varias veces, dejandolo enfriar entre planchada y planchada...
ahora a ver que tal se da el acido...


----------



## jemoce

Hola de nuevo, me ha asaltado una pregunta cuya respuesta no se buscar...
Me he fijado y muchos circuitos tienen en la parte en la que van los componentes unos dibujos indicando que componente va entre los agujeros...
¿Como se hacen esos dibujos?¿algun post o tutorial al respencto?

Esta tarde he estado eliminando el cobre con el revelador y no he conseguido hacerlo, supongo que el problema es que el bote viene preparado para hacer una mezcla de 2,5 litros de agua, pero yo no la he hecho con 2.5 litros, sino con un litro o litro y medio...me toca esperar a la semana que viene para comprar otro corrosivo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que se está comentado desde el mensaje #85 al #92 ya se ha comentado en el Foro y en mas de 1 oportunidad.

Antes de publicar nuevos mensajes *"Usen el Buscador"*


----------



## jemoce

sorry llevas razon


----------



## gca

Mira podes usar el mismo metodo de la planchaa para transferir el toneren con la ubicacion de los componentes en la otra parte de la plaqueta, tambien podes usar serigrafia.


----------



## Fortivo

Hola chicos , me he comprado hoy mismo una impresora laser barata... (48€), para intentar hacer los circuitos que mencionan aqui, tambien he comprado papel de fotos pero no se si me he equivocado, les digo:

El papel de foto A4 que he comprado es el '' premium photo paper glossy ''

descripcion : Papel *Brillante* (ojo al dato) , de gramaje medio para la impresion de sus fotos, imagenes y presentaciones.

Caracteristicas :

-Compatible con todas las impresoras *A inyeccion de tinta... *(otro ojo al dato)
-Secado instantaneo
-resistente al agua

en el primer ojo al dato , creo que para acer esto deveria ser satinado no ?
en el segundo , dice que solo sirve para impresoras de inyeccion de tinta,, ¿ no le sirve para toner ??

un saludo y gracias ¡

PD: posteare los resustados si sirve esto, si no para devolver el paquete que no lo he abierto todavia..



jemoce dijo:


> Esta tarde he estado eliminando el cobre con el revelador y no he conseguido hacerlo, supongo que el problema es que el bote viene preparado para hacer una mezcla de 2,5 litros de agua, pero yo no la he hecho con 2.5 litros, sino con un litro o litro y medio...me toca esperar a la semana que viene para comprar otro corrosivo...



hola chico, me parece que haces mucha cantidad de liquido he... yo compro cloruro ferrico en bolitas , solido, parece cacarruta de conejos , la mescla hazla como se comenta en este post, y si ke dura despues de echa 

((POST BUSCADO EN EL BUSCADOR  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/cloruro-ferrico-pelotitas-solidas-19267/ 

Saludos


----------



## gca

Mira papel brillante esta bien, seria satinado. En cuanto a lo de "compatible con .. inyeccion de tinta ..." quiere decir que seca la tinta en esa superficie. El toner es distinto, vas a poder imprimir sin ningun problema.

Saludos


----------



## Fortivo

KiuKIV dijo:


> Mira papel brillante esta bien, seria satinado. En cuanto a lo de "compatible con .. inyeccion de tinta ..." quiere decir que seca la tinta en esa superficie. El toner es distinto, vas a poder imprimir sin ningun problema.
> 
> Saludos



gracias amigo por contestar , entonces mirandolo asi me sirve sin problemas.

muchas gracias , dentro de unos dias posteare los resultados  

un saludo amigo ¡


----------



## narcisolara_21

LEO dijo:


> donde se pueden encontrar las mechas 1/32 o 3/64 en venezuela?



Yo las tuve que comprar Aquí.. creo que es en margarita. Ya que en maracaibo fue imposible conseguirlas . Vienen 5 Brocas y costaron Bs. 25 + 25 el Envio el año pasado.. 
1 Broca  1/16
4 Brocas 1/32


----------



## Fortivo

hola amigos, les comento mis primeras experiencias ;

1º- la prueva con papel de foto ''brillante'' , fue un fracaso, al entrar en la impresora toner , salio derretido , jejeje, no es coña,,, se kedo como si calentaras una bolsa plastica asi con hilitos y todo, pues tube que extraer el toner , limpiarlo bien y volverlo a montar , gracias a dios no le paso nada.

2º- la prueva continuo con papel de revista.. quedo bien , no le paso nada , lo imprimi a tono fuerte en tinta para que quede mas cargadita.

despues de impresa la coloque encima de la placa limpia y kitado el esmalte protector , y la fije y a la plancha, cosa que como es mi primera placa realizada de esta manera, he visto que creo que me he quedado ''corto'' con el calor de la placha y se nota que toda la tinta no ha bajado como esperaba y he tenido que repasar un poco las pistas no completas..

despues de todo esto , la he introducido en el acido y sin problemas, pero el aspecto ese que deveria de dejar profecional no lo veo.. sera cuestion de practica.. ¿que opinais ?


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@Fortivo

Para la proxima intenta aumentar la temperatura de la plancha y limpiar la placa un poco mas primero con una lija o virulana y despues con acetona, eso le ayuda al toner a aderirse de un mejor modo, y si tambien es cuestion de practica, ya veras que mejoras con la experiencia .

saludos


----------



## poterico13

para ser sinceros yo prefiero hacer mis placas usando en lugar de papel fotografico  acetatos que sirven de la misma manera pero con  un costo mucho menor 
  ademas   creo que es mucho mas seguro  barato y sensillo usar  cloruro ferrico  con 2 partes de cloruro por una de   agua 
pero  bueno cada quies lo hara como se acomode  

  bye  
  me  parecio muy bueno el anexo


----------



## lubeck

Viejo el post .... no lo habia visto....



> fresas con puntas redondas de 0,8mm.



buena idea...

 yo compraba brocas de carburo super delgadas especiales para la perforación de tarjetas me costaban alrededor de 6usd y con cualquier error adios broca....
ademas de que el negocio donde las encontraba cerro....
adapte una de acero pero batallo mucho por el bastago... 
en fin eso de las fresas de odontologia me parece mi siguiente opcion.....

gracias por la idea....

Saludos....


----------



## juan_33

hola amigos les comento que yo use acetatos y me funciono correctamente y es varato saludos


----------



## troyano42

que tal yo utilizo la misma técnica y en lugar de papel fotográfico utilizo el papel de las revistas que esas de chismes de televisión que me supongo que en todos los países las podemos encontrar o de alguna de esas donde vienen chicas malas que generalmente están bien buenas yo se las decomiso a mi esposa las mejores paginas para esta actividad son las que traen michos colores aunque las que solo vienen con letras también funcionan a las mil espero les sirva mi comentario


----------



## octavio2

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> He conseguido brocas muy pequeñas en la electrónica, son del tamaño de una puntilla de lápiz o incluso creo que más angosta.
> 
> EL problema es que mi dremel no tiene el broquero tan pequeño y es un lío para ponerle esta broca, necesito envolverl en cinta y luego alinearla lo cuál a veces es complicado.
> 
> Por eso como sugerencia, si van a comprar un taladro o dremel chequen que tenga un broquero adecuado
> 
> Saludos y gracias por lo del método, actualmente me he cambiado a serigrafía  debrían probarlo.


Pues yo sujeto las brocas con un taladro normal ,cojo un trozo de cable electrico ,lo pelo y meto la broca dentro de la funda, asi aumenta su grosor  y se sujeta bien.Pero lo mejor de lo mejor es usar componentes smd


----------



## webster26

mm yo eh usado y me ha funcionado, y es una forma barata de hacerlo. Esto son los paso a seguir:
1.-Papel cuche briyante (preguntar si es encerado)

2.-Imprimir con impresora lacer.

3.-Limpiar placa fenolica con limon y sal. (colocar sal en la placa y con el limon tallar, esto es para quitar marca de dedos de la placa).

4.-Meter al acido la placa durante unos 5seg. o 7seg. aproximadamente. Es para que los poros de la placa se habran y sea mas facil que la impresion quede.
5.-Sacar del acido, limpiar con agua y repetir el paso 3.

6.-Ya una vez limpia tu placa, debemos de poner la impresion sobre la placa de cobre(donde esta impreso hacia el cobre), amarrar la impresion a la placa con maskin.

7.-Ya una vez amarrada la impresion a la placa, usar una plancha (si una plancha para planchar ropa) y pasarla varias veces hasta que el papel se note amarillento y puedes llegar a levantar una esquina para ver si va pegando. Esta parte ya depende de cada quien, con la practica le tanteas.

8.-Una vez que hayas terminado lo metes en agua fria y vas retirando el papel poco a poco. Ojo, con cuidado que te puedes llegar a llevar las pistas y lo quitas con brusquedad. Despues ya te quedan las venas o tu PCB ponte a hacerle las perforaciones que les tengas que hacer; esto se hace por si te llevas una vena por error al momento de taladrar o hacer algo asi puede arreglarlo con un plumon negro de tinta permanente. 

9.-Ya que te quedaron las venas marcadas metelo a tu acido y espera a que se quite del todo el cobre sobrante.

10.-Para limpiar usa una estopa o papel higienico y mojalo con tiner o acetona (de preferencia tiner se levanta mas rapido), esto es para tumbrar el papel y a la vez limpiar la placa y las venas de la tinta.

11.-Ya una vez ech o estoy ahora si disponte a soldar y colocar tus piezas.

Espero les sirva.


----------



## triodo

mi pregunta es para guille el producto que usas para hacer tu acido el llamado agua fuerte que otro nombre tiene pues yo soy de ecuador y no tengo idea que sera eso gracias al foro


----------



## fdesergio

Para los que tienen problemas con que su taladro no alcanza a sujetar las mechas o brocas una solucion sencilla es arrollar o enrollar un alambre de cobre alrededor de la broca o mecha, esto aumenta el diametro de la broca de forma centrada de manera que su movimiento en el taladro es centrado, si desean mayor diametro aumente el diametro del alambre, funciona bien, ah no es cosa de otro mundo pero va bien, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## josej44

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> He conseguido brocas muy pequeñas en la electrónica, son del tamaño de una puntilla de lápiz o incluso creo que más angosta.
> 
> EL problema es que mi dremel no tiene el broquero tan pequeño y es un lío para ponerle esta broca, necesito envolverl en cinta y luego alinearla lo cuál a veces es complicado.
> 
> Por eso como sugerencia, si van a comprar un taladro o dremel chequen que tenga un broquero adecuado
> 
> Saludos y gracias por lo del método, actualmente me he cambiado a serigrafía  debrían probarlo.



Hola, compra en una ferreteria o en algun Homcenter el mandrill Cero(0) y problema solucionado.


----------



## Scooter

triodo dijo:


> mi pregunta es para guille el producto que usas para hacer tu acido el llamado agua fuerte que otro nombre tiene pues yo soy de ecuador y no tengo idea que sera eso gracias al foro




Aguafuerte
salfumant
ácido clorhídrico
No demasiado concentrado porque con mucha concentración es peligroso.
Se usa para desatascar cañerías, limpiar óxido, eliminar cemento de partes metálicas, limpiar el water etc.


----------



## Agucasta

Qué diferencia tiene el ácido clorhídrico con el ácido perclórico? digo en el caso de las PCB, no químicamente. O el ácido férrico?


----------



## Scooter

No lo se, no soy químico. El clorhídrico + agua oxigenada es el atacador rápido, el otro no se si servirá.
El percloruro férrico también se come el cobre pero es mas lento.


----------



## oscarillo

el acido clorhidrico tambien es llamado acido muriatico, como dijo scooter,
 es mui utilizado para destapar cañerias, es altamente toxico utilizen 
mascarrillas y guantes y el agua oxigenada es para curar o desinfectar heridas
la venden en farmacias


----------



## Agucasta

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Yo siempre utilicé percloruro férrico, calentado a baño maría (agua caliente fuera del envase de ácido) y agitado por un burbujeador. Funciona bien. En cuestión de segundos ya se nota el ataque, y a los 2 minutos está lista y prolija. Ustedes me dicen que con ácido clorhídrico será más rápido?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Depende de la concentración del agua oxigenada y del salfunant, puede ser prácticamente instantáneo, pero no te lo recomiendo porque se comerá todo.
Lo que ocurre es que es mas fácil de localizar y no tienes que calentar ni burbujear ni nada.


----------



## rash

Hola, perdonen que me intrometa, acabo de ver el post y les comento que estoy intentando transferir el acetato mediante máquina de plastificar,,, por ahora estoy modificando la máquina y haciendo pruebas... ya les contaré si tengo resultados positivos...
saludos


----------



## CAYSER

saludos gente del foro espero contribuir en algo mi experiencia (Construir PCBs rapidas y *precisas*),yo empleo los mismos pasos ,pero antes de planchar les recomiendo y pruebenlo planchen primero la parte del cobre y luego adjunte el papel o la cara que esta con el impreso ,veran que se pega el diagrama del papel hacia el cobre ,luego pasen a planchar ya el pcb con el papel ,no necesitan mucho tiempo con la plancha ,despues comparen la calidad del impreso ,sale completo y sin ningun problema ,comprobado .:estudiando:


PRODUCTO COMO FABRICA, DOY FE.


----------



## Agucasta

Probando  gracias Cayser.


----------



## Uguru

Por los materiales necesarios, más económico imposible. A partir de ahora estaré deseando que me pongan publicidad en el buzón D. 

Muchas gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## dreamstarget

Yo he hecho mis placas con papel propalcote u opalina, el mas delgado posible, si no consigo delgado trato de abrirlo por la mitad como si fuera una calcomania despues de haberlo imprimido en la laser. El taladro lo hice con un motorcito y la parte que sujeta las minas en un portaminas, y la broca para que quede fija, le doy una vuelta con cinta de enmascarar y listo.


----------



## torresjose

hola, quiero saber que debo hacer para que las pistas de cobre para que no se obscurescan


----------



## dreamstarget

torresjose dijo:


> hola, quiero saber que debo hacer para que las pistas de cobre para que no se obscurescan



Hola, colocale flux que es como una laca protectora, o colofonia la diluyes en thiner y lo esparces por todo el circuito


----------



## Foox

Hola gente, les comento que quise experimentar el metodo de impresion laser.

Compre un papel fotografico " Glossy " que me salio $1,50.
lo imprimo en una impresora laser Epson no me acuerdo que modelo tenia mi amigo xP
bueno recien al dia siguiente me puso a trabajar.
Paso una birulana a la placa, 
La limpio con un algodon humedo en alcohol
Pongo el papel fotografico ya recortado sobre la placa de cobre
Pongo la plancha 1 minuto al maximo y no se pegaba, lo sigo poniendo y nada.. nada pasaba!

Porque sera? me saltie algun paso? pero si me hubiera salteado un paso, no puede ser que ni un poquito se pego!


----------



## LORD KSPER

Puede ser que tu plancha no de la suficiente temperatura para derretir el toner, a mi me pasaba hasta y tenia que repetir varias veces el proceso, despues "cambié" de plancha y pegaba bastante bien, y no tenia que retocar, luego me pasaron la recetita de las transparencias (tambien llamado acetatos), y rara vez tengo que retocar.

saludos y buenas PCB's


----------



## dreamstarget

la impresion debe ser lo mas negra posible, y la plancha la coloco a maximo calor, y la paso mil veces porque 10 min a mi no me sirven como dicen por ahi, hasta que el papel este como sucio por la misma plancha y se empiece a tostar un poquito como color ocre, no dejar la plancha tanto tiempo en un solo sitio porque el cobre se levanta, hacer mas pasadas por los bordes y tratas de levantar hasta que llega un momento que se pega finalmente, demora pero finalmente se pega


----------



## soerok

Yo lo hago con acetatos, esas hojas de plástico trasparentes, siempre quedan bien, solo que no debes excederte en la presión de la plancha, o si no se desparrama todo el toner en la PCB.


----------



## manguz

Hola a todos,yo lo hago como en el primer post, con papel glossy de 110 gramos, pero la mayor diferencia es que cuando el papel se pone color café, en vez de pasar la placa al agua, quito el papel con cuidado mientras está caliente y listo. Saludos


----------



## reactancia

yo siempre lo e echo con el metodo de planchado les dejo un video que encontre por internet para que vean paso a paso como hacerlo 



 espero que os sirva de ayuda

saludos

por experiencia:
impriman con impresora laser pero justo cundo lo vallan a usar, si lo imprimen y lo dejan por ay un rato despues al plancharlo no se pega.

saludos


----------



## Tardobass

Lo que uso yo para imprimir es un papel q se llama cuché en mi pais cuesta 2.00$ osea como 15 centavos de dolar, es muy ecónomico y deja unos trabajos de maravilla , he aquí la prueba


----------



## toronjiushhh

Hola!!! aporto! como solucion para las perforaciones pequeñas les sujiero que usen una perforadora a baterias ya que vienen con un mandril o portabrocas mas pequeño que lo normal...
En mi caso mi taladro a baterias logra sujetar sin problemas una mecha de 0.75 mm

esta es la que compre y va de pelos

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-122935756-atornillador-skil-96v-2211-taladro-550-rot-x-min-scab-_JM_

saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD

Solo para decirles que yo uso el papel transparencia y mi impresora laser lo demas lo saben ustedes por experiencia


----------



## zer01

soschorni dijo:


> No se de que parte hablas del contac, si de la parte trasparente o del papel que tiene pegado, porque si es lo trasparente se derrite, supongo.
> Una vez escuche algo de imprimir directamente la PCB con una impresora laser modificada y no tenian necesidad de planchar. Puede ser esto o es una ganzada?



En este video lo hace copn una impresora de tinta


----------



## desil

una pregunta ..¿cuanto tiempo puedo dejar pasar desde que lo imprimo hasta que lo utilizo? ..unas horas ..unos dias ..o la tinta se seca enseguida ..no se, gracias de antemano


----------



## maezca

acabo de hacer una con metodo de placha y utilize una hoja de revista, (la corte de un catalogo de perfumeria) salio exelente, la tranferencia fue del 98.5%.. tambien hice la mascara de componentes de esta forma



desil dijo:


> una pregunta ..¿cuanto tiempo puedo dejar pasar desde que lo imprimo hasta que lo utilizo? ..unas horas ..unos dias ..o la tinta se seca enseguida ..no se, gracias de antemano



lo que quieras por que la tinta se usa seca.. cuando la transferis tampoco se pone liquida siempre seca por no es tinta si no tonner.


----------



## desil

Fantastico..gracias maezca ,era la unica duda que me quedaba,ya que tendre que llevarla a imprimir,gracias de nuevo 1 saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Buen post.  Aunque lo mio es medio torpe tengo mis metodos porque nunca use una impresora entonces lo hago a mano aunque nunca arme una placa que pase un maximo de 20 componentes siempre son o SSTC, fuentes, mini amplificadarores, modulos o parte para agregar en etapas (en pocas palabre proyectos chicos y herramientas caseras) ademas utilizo el metodo "inverso" pero no les quiero desvirtuar el post aca les dejo dos de los taladros que mas se usan y que dejan buen resultado y camina como trompada podes perforar 100 P en 5 minutos.

motor reciclado de impresora HP
fuente de 30Vcc 400mA 15Watts

las mechas son dos 0,75mm y la de 1,5 mm o 2 mm segun los componentes de mayor diametros


----------



## pablofsa

Carlosdaniel dijo:


> Hola a todos, yo utilizo este sistema de transferencia y utilizo un taladro de eje flexible para hacer los agujeros, compro en las casas de insumos de odontologia fresas con puntas redondas de 0,8mm. y tallo grueso para que quede justo en el mandril del torno. Yo utilizo un torno de buena calidad ya que los que venden en los supermercados tipo dremel chinos cuando coloco la fresa esta queda descentrada por mas que le doy vueltas para ajustar el centro y un agujero de 0,8mm. me queda en 1,5 a 2 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos



hola amigo,a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con un minitorno del supermercado,es de color verde manzana y opera con transformador,¡son detestables!!!actualmente cuento con uno bastante mejor desempeño en cuanto al centrado de mandril aunque tampoco es optimo,en fin,de ultima prefiero usar mi viejo taladro pequeño de banco al cual le coloco mecha comun de 0.75mm enzanchada con vaina de un cable entibiada en agua caliente.SALUDOS A TODOS


----------



## ilcapo

Hola gente, lei que varios usan las hojas tipo ilustracion o tambien llamadas fotograficas para hacer el traspaso del circuito por el metodo del planchado,,, yo utilizo unas hojas que venden en las casas de electronica que son bastante mas caras porque con las hojas ilustracion mi impresora se atasca,,,, no consigo hojas de gramaje muy pequeño sino que las que consigo son bastante gruesas,,, mi pregunta es si existen hojas (ilustracion o fotograficas) de gramaje chico, osea que sean bien finitas como las tipicas hojas para imprimir A4 digamos,,, saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Cagiva125

Si hay hojas de gramaje más pequeño que funcionan muy bien, se llaman papel PROPALCOTE, es el mismo que usan para la impresión de revistas, incluso recortando las hojas de una revista funciona perfecto la transferencia y más barato no se puede.


----------



## aquileslor

Foox, el papel glossy es generalmente grueso, unos 200g. Por eso no pasa el calor. Yo uso el papel fotográfico mate de 100 g, es casi como una hoja de impresión normal de 90 g. Viene en sobres de 100 y es bastante barato porque se usa para pruebas fotográficas. Y anda de maravillas. Y planchalo hasta que se toste un poquito el dorso.


----------

